# Apple tv 1ère génération en Suisse



## gizmo65 (29 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour, je possède un apple tv de 1 ère génération et suis domicilie en suisse, dans le menu films tout a gauche n'apparait que mes films et bandes annonces, ne figurent pas recherche, genre, ma liste de souhaits, etc etc ! Je peux louer les films proposes en dessus de la barre de menu mais je ne peux effectuer aucune recherche !!! Est-ce normal ??? je n'ai pas envie de passer par mon MacBook !


----------

